# Pregnancy Bug Out Bag



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Just found out my younger sister is pregnant.  Being pregnant when SHTF would be disasterous without some kind of prepping! What kind of things should I pack in her bug out bag besides diapers and pregnancy vitamins? 

She'd probably have to feed it with milk from her versus milk from a cow. Would milk straight from a cow be safe? Or from a goat? Should I pack powdered milk and bottles just in case? What supplies would be needed for when it's born?

Any and all ideas welcome.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

The best milk for a human is from a human. It passes along vital immunities and biologically is gentler on the digestive system of the baby. The only instance when natural feeding wouldn't be advisable is when the mother is taking certain medications.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

Autumnvicky said:


> Just found out my younger sister is pregnant.  Being pregnant when SHTF would be disasterous without some kind of prepping! What kind of things should I pack in her bug out bag besides diapers and pregnancy vitamins?
> 
> She'd probably have to feed it with milk from her versus milk from a cow. Would milk straight from a cow be safe? Or from a goat? Should I pack powdered milk and bottles just in case? What supplies would be needed for when it's born?
> 
> Any and all ideas welcome.


Depends on how far along she is in the pregnancy. I would recommend some pads/tampons in case she experiences any spot bleeding while on the move, which can happen sometimes. Also a copy of a reliable pre and post natal care book in case it really does hit the fan and you are forced to self-diagnose and treat a problem with her or the baby (I am told that "what to expect when you're expecting" is a good book).

Also, some cotton balls and a bottle of hydrogen peroxide for cleaning the baby's navel string ( it's gross, I'm a father of three, so I know the feeling).

She should feed the baby with her own milk as much as possible. I'm not 100% sure, but I think fresh cow's milk may not be a good idea for a newborn, as it may contain bacteria that could be harmful to a young baby. Of course, pack a good supply of unscented baby wipes and diaper cream. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The normal recommendation is breastfeeding, second is formula, which some babies have to go through a transitional period to actually find one that agrees with them. As strongly as some encourage breastfeeding, in a stressful situation a mom might not adequately provide enough milk and supplementing with formula may be necessary. They make premixed formula, no water required.
Cow's milk isn't recommended in the US until after the first birthday.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Your post brought this to mind.

King James , Mathew 24 Chapter

15 When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand 

16 Then let them which be in Judaea flee into the mountains: 

17 Let him which is on the housetop not come down to take any thing out of his house: 

18 Neither let him which is in the field return back to take his clothes. 

19 And woe unto them that are with child, and to them that give suck in those days! 

20 But pray ye that your flight be not in the winter, neither on the sabbath day: 

21 For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be. 

22 And except those days should be shortened, there should no flesh be saved: but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would definitely get some baby formula and have it handy. They expire pretty quickly, so you'll need to rotate regularly. Even in she wants to breastfeed post SHTF, she may not be able to. Giving birth in that kind of situation could easily lead to infection or lack of nutrition and then she could not breastfeed. As far as supplementing with animal milk, I have read that goat milk is a better choice than cow milk.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Cloth diapers, safety pins, seasonal appropriate clothing for the baby, baby blankets. Find information on delivering babies at home and get the equipment you may need (gloves, scissors, sterile string-I am just guessing here). Have pads (store bought or cloth) on hand for afterwards (not tampons). A good book on childhood illnesses.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

BillM said:


> Your post brought this to mind.
> 
> King James , Mathew 24 Chapter
> 
> ...


Should I stop prepping? This sounds anti-survival. Or does it mean 'don't turn back, be prepared in the first place'?

(Thanks for all the suggestions guys!)


----------



## greene (Mar 23, 2012)

Autumnvicky said:


> Should I stop prepping? This sounds anti-survival. Or does it mean 'don't turn back, be prepared in the first place'?
> 
> (Thanks for all the suggestions guys!)


 Good question........ as far as stocking up on formula, parents choice is the same ingredients as enfamil and for about 60% of the price. Formula is like a mix of milk and protein shakes but a baby version. I thought about taking whwatever I don't use to my BOL as a backup for kids supplements (unopened its good for a few years). Cows milk is not to be used until after 1 yr(as mentioned) digestive tract is not ready yet. I would hope that she has the baby before SHTF because id much rather run with a newborn than have a newborn on the run. Good luck.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't forget bottles and nipples! Even if she breast feeds it is still good to have bottles on hand for water, etc. Perhaps some infant cereal (I think we started with rice cereal). The cereal can be mixed with formula or breast milk. I know some folks don't agree, but we used to mix a little of the cereal in the bottles. Fennel seed to make a tea for colic. It is good for adults too.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Absolutly not*



Autumnvicky said:


> Should I stop prepping? This sounds anti-survival. Or does it mean 'don't turn back, be prepared in the first place'?
> 
> (Thanks for all the suggestions guys!)


Absolutly not. You should prep but if I was pregnate, I would go ahead and get set up to stay in place. If the place you are now in, isn't a safe location, I would go to where ever I had planed to go prior to my delivery. The last place I would want to be if I was getting ready to deliver would be on the road trying to get to my BOL.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would always recommend goat milk instead of cow's milk and, in fact, instead of formula if mama can't nurse. Goat milk is much easier to digest by baby. Where you're going to find it on the run is another thing all together.


----------



## jens_funny_farm (Apr 21, 2012)

Obstetrics was my first love. Having worked in the field in a professional capacity for many years (but also being several years removed from that work as I stay home with my kids now), a few ideas come to mind. 

Breastfeeding is best. Human milk for human babies is the optimal in nutrition for the baby. As long as mom is getting plenty of water, she'll be able to nurse effectively (there are a few women who physically can not nurse - and this is not a judgement, but a medical perspective - some women "can't" nurse because it hurts or because it is awkward - this is not a time for excuses - this is the best way for a baby to survive - antibodies from mom will boost immunity) To this end - lanolin is a great idea to keep in the bag for sore/cracked nipples. A way to clean the breast (even if it is unscented baby wipes - don't like those chemicals, but hygiene may not be the best in a survival situation, so that would do. Goat milk could be a replacement, if it is from a goat that you are milking at your farm, pasteurizing may be a good idea if you've not had your goat tested for diseases that might be passed to humans through raw milk. (I'm a raw milk advocate, but a baby's gut and immune system just can't handle what grown ups can.)

Pads are a good idea - tampons are a no-go (both during pregnancy and post partum).

I think, if it is possible, staying home would be the best bet. Mom is going to be more comfortable and if home is safe...that's where I'd want to be. A birthing kit needs to include plenty of clean towels, clean sheets, plastic sheeting, peroxide, alcohol, scissors, string, bulb syringe, gloves, overnight sanitary pads, gauze and several bottles of water and clean wash cloths. I would also pack several of those hand or foot warming packs in case of cold weather - to put around baby (not directly on skin) between towels or blankets.

Birth is generally safe - was happening long before there were doctors around to catch the babies. Approaching the situation unafraid and knowledgeable is your best course of action. That said, packing several cans of formula is a good idea in case something happens to Mom. Herbal combinations to stop post-partum (heavy) bleeding should also be looked into as a precaution.

Best Wishes to your sister! How awesome that you want to be prepared for her!


----------

